# Stinky Eggs



## jhiggy11 (Jul 14, 2010)

I bought some new color spawn net so I got the eggs out of the fridge and started tying some up. The problem is....the eggs smell terrible. There is only a little fish smell and a stronger overwhelmingly bad smell along with them. The color is still great on the eggs...juicy and sticky too. I'm going to tie them up, cause I'm sure they will still catch fish, but I was wondering if anyone else has had this problem?? They have been in the fridge since October and probably have not been opened for at least two months.


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

There bad.

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## master of steel (Oct 12, 2008)

I agree they've gone bad. I learned the hard way many years when it came to curing eggs. The best thing to do in the future is cure them, vacuum seal them and place them in the freezer.


----------



## jhiggy11 (Jul 14, 2010)

Thanks for the replies. I did some more research and they say they don't really last that long in the fridge. I was unaware that they start turning bad after about a month in the fridge.


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

If the eggs were not cured, then they probably went sour.

-KSU


----------



## BobcatJB (Mar 30, 2005)

Eggs typically won't last more than a few days in the fridge if they're not cured. Your best bet when you aquire a skein or loose eggs is to divide them into a days fishing worth sized batches and freeze them. 
Another tip- do not rinse your eggs in tap water, you'll find that the chemicals break down the eggs, turning them into a goopy mess.


----------



## jhiggy11 (Jul 14, 2010)

They were already cured from a bait shop. They were in the fridge in a glass jar for months. I think they just went bad.


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Were they frozen? I've had skein/eggs uncured in the freezer for up to a year and had NO problems...The key, however, is the initial preperation...I always rinse my skein or eggs in fresh stream water to get rid of any unwanted debri and blood. This IMO is key.


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

ShutupNFish is right, maybe they were frozen at some point prior to you buying them. Also, I think that rinsing eggs in river water is somewhat a cure. I have seen quite a bit of literature about river curing. Getting the blood and debris from the eggs like has been said is key I believe as well. Once I found Pautzke cure, it was super easy and the results were great. Sprinkle powder on eggs in a ziplock bag. Put in fridge over night. Fish tomorrow.

-KSU


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

I'd try to use them anyway. Rainbow trout will eat nearly anything. 
Classic case-guys in WVa where I grew up, caught them regularly on "used" cigarette filters! Break them off the cig, tear about half of the paper away exposing the filter mat'l.(fuzz/fluff up this part a little), put them on a hook like a grubtail and fish.


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

As long as they are intact , you might try rinsing them and then sweetening them up a little with anise. But since they are atleast half gone already they should probably be used quick. When I was a kid , my dad used to just pack eggs in salt , roll them up in newspaper and keep them in the fridge for a week or two. I remember times when he caught fish on some really stinky eggs.


----------



## Offshore Limits (Dec 23, 2007)

BobcatJB said:


> Eggs typically won't last more than a few days in the fridge if they're not cured. Your best bet when you aquire a skein or loose eggs is to divide them into a days fishing worth sized batches and freeze them.
> Another tip- do not rinse your eggs in tap water, you'll find that the chemicals break down the eggs, turning them into a goopy mess.


I have some eggs cured in flash cure from a brown trout that have been in the fridge for 2 years that still look and smell great


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

Offshore Limits said:


> I have some eggs cured in flash cure from a brown trout that have been in the fridge for 2 years that still look and smell great


i do believe bobcat said "if NOT cured"


----------



## Offshore Limits (Dec 23, 2007)

I know what he posted.. I just pointed out a possible solution to wasting eggs and having to kill another river fish every couple of days to provide fresh spawn.


----------

